
List of Quantitative Investment Firms - _1tan
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1jjm1IplfSHUaOdAI1Y-APkEQEn6RKnXy0ayYAYTVqJE/edit?usp=sharing
======
alexanderhorl
Out of curiosity what was the intention behind creating this list?

~~~
_1tan
A few years ago I was really interested in the space. I rediscovered the list
while cleaning up my GDrive and thought someone might find it interesting.

------
alexanderhorl
Out of curiosity what was the intention of creating this list?

